# Rabbit Walkabout



## megantherabbit11 (Jan 3, 2015)

My rabbit likes to go underneath my sofa by going through the gap from the wall then finding the middle and going through and staying for like forever.. What shall I do??

ANSWER:

Well try putting cushions at the side of your sofa. As long as your rabbit isn't fully grown like mine is and can jump really,really high then try blocking the sides with bigger objects, hope this helped! 
Megan the rabbit does this ALL of the time!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 4, 2015)

I opened up a couple of cardboard boxes and sat my couch on them so the sides and back were covered till I boxed the area with wood. Both were effective but the cardboard had to be replaced occasionally and was a little messy as it got chewed and dug on.


----------



## MaryAnne (Jun 4, 2015)

I have bought three couches in my life. Each time I ensure that I buy one that is low to the floor. Jez now does run around the back of the couch and climbs up in it, but some strategically placed items prevents that. The barcolounger he climbed in also, but we stapled indoor outdoor carpeting to the bottom.


----------

